# Phone locked to call forwarding i9100 AOKP vmr1_build-5



## lsdinc (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm running my s2 i9100 on AOKP vmr1_build-5. Am on three UK.

I'm currently away in south africa and my phone was working fine but from last night the icon for call forwarding has been in the notice bar, I have tried to disable it but it just stays there, it says all call forwarding is disabled in the settings. I got my friend to call me and he could not get through so all my calls are being diverted. I can still send and recive texts and I can make outgoing calls to some phones.

Any advice would be great,
thanks in advance

Les


----------

